# [H] Large Tau army [W] Pre Heresy miniatures.



## Winters (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a large Tau army up for trade for Pre heresy SM's. Anything really although EC and NL preferred. Tau include: Battleforce, codex, large number of stealth suits, hammerhead, devilfish, pathfinders and a forge world XV 88. All in various is conditions. Pics on request, just PM me I'll send them over. Thanks for your time guys.


----------

